# Reloj digital - problema CLK



## n30 (Dic 17, 2007)

Un saludo a todos, una vez mas aqui molestando estoy construyendo un reloj digital, con circuitos secuenciales, utilizaré como contador/decodificador el cd4026, toda la logica combinacional creo que ya la tengo, el problema es conseguir el pulso de reloj, me pasaron un circuito que tiene los siguientes componentes 4073, 4040 y un 4081, y a partir de esos obtienen la señal de reloj de la REd, otra cosa ke se me habia ocurrido era utilizando un 7493 y dividir la frecuencia en un sitio encontre un tutorial pero no puedo hacer que divida entre 6 y luego entre 10 otro. se aceptan sugerencias GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Con 2 CD4017 consigues 1 pulso por segundo, el primero divide por 6 y el segundo por 10


----------



## n30 (Dic 17, 2007)

de pura casualidad tendras la tabla de verdad o el diagrama de conexión para poder dividir como mencionas, (entre 6 y entre 10) gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Creo que tengo algo mejor


----------



## n30 (Dic 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias viejo


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 18, 2007)

Y no sería mejor obtener el pulso de un segundo de un circuito de reloj?¿? aki les dejo el link
http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?one_second_timebase.jpc
Ademas cumple con las exigencias actuales de la BB:bueno y barato


----------



## n30 (Dic 19, 2007)

cual seria la seleccion para 50 o 60 hz? me parece un poco confuso. gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Pata 1 unida a pata 15 divide por 5
Pata 5 unida a pata 15 divide por 6

El segundo IC siempre divide por 10


----------



## cliver91 (Ene 31, 2008)

me confunde un pcoo esto :S
si le pongo una entrada por ej 1 pulso por segundo, en el pin 4 del segundo CI va a salir un pulso cada 5 seg?

o es qe sale cada 5 seg del pin 3 del 1er CI?
y como es qe divide x 10? 
osea para qe cambie a los 10 seg (decenas de seg) necesito un solo 4017 y para los 60 seg ncesito 2 4017?

alguien me pdria explicar o mandar un esqematico ?



D mate con tantas preguntas jeje DDD


----------

